# Grace period after residence permit cancelled?



## katfi419 (Dec 3, 2017)

I was wondering if there is a grace period after a residence permit is cancelled? I had one from Slovakia, and I'm wondering if I have 30 days or something as a "grace period" after cancellation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Cancelled or expired? There is normally no "grace period" after a residence permit expires. If it was cancelled, it may well depend on the reason it was cancelled.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## katfi419 (Dec 3, 2017)

It was cancelled after I finished working at my job there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it was cancelled, I wouldn't count on having any more than 30 days to pack up and move on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

